# Regulation help please :)



## southerncoonass (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay im a novice at bowfishin here in galveston county can any give me the regulations of what is legal to shoot nd what not. cause my pa hollored at me for shootin reds that is aprently illegal and also said that gar were limited to 1 a day can any confirm this or anything that would be a great help thank you for time god bless


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

southerncoonass said:


> Okay im a novice at bowfishin here in galveston county can any give me the regulations of what is legal to shoot nd what not. cause my pa hollored at me for shootin reds that is aprently illegal and also said that gar were limited to 1 a day can any confirm this or anything that would be a great help thank you for time god bless


Go to Texas parks and wildlife web. site, you should find them there.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Bows are legal for taking non-game fishes such as gar, common carp, and buffalo. A bow may be used to take any species of fish that is:​&#56256;&#56451; NOT listed as a game fish at www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/definitions/ and 
&#56256;&#56451; NOT listed as an endangered or threatened species at www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/endang/animals/fish/ 
No minimum lengths or daily bag limits apply to non-game fishes,​*except*: ​
&#56256;&#56451; For alligator gar, there is a limit of one (1) per day. On portions of Lake Texoma, harvest of alligator gar is *prohibited *during the spawning season in May. For details, see www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_freshwater/exceptions.phtml 
&#56256;&#56451; For Lady Bird Lake in downtown Austin, there is a daily limit of one (1) trophy-sized co


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

You can only shoot one alligator gar per day...however you can shoot as many shortnose, longnose, and spotted gar you want. You can also shoot flounder but you have to make sure they are of legal length. Definitely check the TPWD regs.

You CANNOT shoot redfish at all.


----------



## southerncoonass (Dec 1, 2010)

hey yall i apreciate it yall are a big help def wont be shootin any more game fish haha, thanks again hope yall have a good one!


----------

